# how are people lookin for puppies supposed to know



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

nevermind lol.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Most all of the things a good breeder tests for are heriditary, that is why we test for them. If a breeder is breeding dogs who have eye and thyroid problems, I would steer away from that breeder. I can only speak for myself, but If I have a dog with any health problem, whether or not it is proven to be heriditary, I wouldnt want to risk producing that in a puppy. If a breeder has *breeding* dogs with these problems, I would steer clear....better safe than sorry. JMHO


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Where do you live Mike?


----------

